# Platform for FEL



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

To help get it started!
My addition to my Front End Loader so I can get some work out of my G/F!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Dean 

Great idea. can you give some more idea about what it took to put it together? Maybe more pics from different angles? Of the platform too.  

Andy


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Dean
> 
> Great idea. can you give some more idea about what it took to put it together? Maybe more pics from different angles? Of the platform too.
> ...


Sure Andy that is why I would like the ability to upload this kind of stuff directly to the TF server so it all happens for the viewer in real time!!

FEL Platform Project Start to Finish 

Play the slide show with the controls on top just like a VCR (9) pics total!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Dean

Great idea. I noticed in picture 3 you showed what looked like forks coming out of the loader bucket that hold up the floor of the platform. Right? 


Also do you have any problems with the tubes for the forks in the bucket getting clogged with dirt or whatever you maybe scooping up or are they not permanently attached?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Andy, I made the whole thing out of a kubota steel cage shipping crate!!
It detaches with removing two 3/8ths Quick pins!!
somewhere/someplace I have a running written/pictoral step by step description of my project in a day!! Maybe it's archived here, I'll see if I can find it for you!!

In the meantime I have no intention of overruning the Forum of my musings!!

Your turn Guys to post that gizmo you made!! Aegt5000 has some great stuff to show that puts me to shame!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

GREAT platform! Gives me an idea jumprope: )! I've heard of guys building stuff outta those crates - wish I had access to a couple!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's it. I'm building one for my forks for working around the place. Pictures coming soon!


----------

